# You can't beat a wee in the garden...



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

...to make you smile!

Well not if they have all previously been in the house anyway!

Daisy (Houdini, Sarah's shadow, Black fluff monster) did her first wee in the garden tonight! I don't think I could have been more excited! I gave her lots of praise, TWO liver treats  and then we ran round the garden playing! I am not sure but I think she might have got the message that we were happy! 

We have had an amazing day, she is getting on fine with the cat, eating her meals (not the cat) in her crate and completely loves her raw food and NI.

We are off out for the day tomorrow to Wendover woods for a picnic and then off to my parents for her to meet their lab. I will hopefully have some more pictures to post.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hurrah! Have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous news Sarah! Your patience and hard work is starting to pay off. Can't wait to see some pics of her or even you in your PJs?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fabulous news Sarah! Your patience and hard work is starting to pay off. Can't wait to see some pics of her *or even you in your PJs?*


Haha! That would just be too scarey!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay! Well done Daisy, (and you Sarah)


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah!! Have a great day today! X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed for today Sarah! Well done Daisy. 

Karen x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

That is just the best thing ever!! I love it when all of the hard work and training that you've put in starts paying off!


----------

